# Decided to give DIY a try and I struck Gold



## Renaldo (2/11/16)

Hi All,

After Mount Baker Vapor decided to turn their model on it's head and not offer 236ml bottles anymore and charging more for 30ml bottles I decided to see if I could get to the source of my favorite juice, which is Extreme Ice from MBV. My one friend managed to find out that Flavor West has the exact same Extreme Ice flavor that MBV actually buys from them in order to make their juices.

So I bought my DIY stock and happy to report that after mixing 4 different batches with different flavoring percentages and playing around with a bit of Koolada to see if that was their secret weapon I managed to hit the nail on the head with the taste. The reason I know this is because I put my juice in my one tank and the MBV Extreme Ice in the other. I blind tested it and couldn't tell the difference, they both tasted the same!

So now I went from paying R1750 for a 236ml bottle to it costing me only R450 for a 236ml bottle. Needless to say with my current stock volume I can make many litres of my favorite the juice for a fraction of the price 

Special Shout out to Vapour Mountain for excellent service regarding the nicotine and PG and VG I bought from them. Took one shipping day to get here. If anyone is interested I will post the MBV Extreme Ice recipe here as I know some of you really enjoy their Extreme Ice flavor.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/11/16)

That's excellent news, I'm glad it worked out really well for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After Mount Baker Vapor decided to turn their model on it's head and not offer 236ml bottles anymore and charging more for 30ml bottles I decided to see if I could get to the source of my favorite juice, which is Extreme Ice from MBV. My one friend managed to find out that Flavor West has the exact same Extreme Ice flavor that MBV actually buys from them in order to make their juices.
> 
> ...


@Renaldo , that is excellent news. I also like to vape a menthol/ice from time to time, would you maybe be so kind to share your recipe? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (2/11/16)

Petrus said:


> @Renaldo , that is excellent news. I also like to vape a menthol/ice from time to time, would you maybe be so kind to share your recipe? Thanks.



Sure no problem!






and that is based on the following ingredients:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## stevie g (2/11/16)

Wow I'd turn into a snowman if I vaped that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (2/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> Sure no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you struck gold.You may want to take a look at menthol Crystals,they're cheap and you can make any strength menthol flavoring you like w/pg or vg. Simple,it's all I use for my diy now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (3/11/16)

You're welcome 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/extreme-ic...ve-need-local-replacement.t30215/#post-452634

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/16)

Effjh said:


> You're welcome
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/extreme-ic...ve-need-local-replacement.t30215/#post-452634



Will admit I only saw this now but you were spot on, I did however pay a lot less than R40 for 10ml. That price is a bit steep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (3/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> Will admit I only saw this now but you were spot on, I did however pay a lot less than R40 for 10ml. That price is a bit steep!



All good mate, glad you came right either way. 

 "pay a lot less than R40 for 10ml" Where?? That is about as cheap as concentrates get as far as I was aware, as an avid DIY'er if I can get a cheaper supplier, please share!


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/16)

Effjh said:


> All good mate, glad you came right either way.
> 
> "pay a lot less than R40 for 10ml" Where?? That is about as cheap as concentrates get as far as I was aware, as an avid DIY'er if I can get a cheaper supplier, please share!



I bought from Flavor West directly 

http://flavorwest.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (3/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> I bought from Flavor West directly
> 
> http://flavorwest.com/



Aha, that makes sense then. Bulk will also be cheaper. Just out of curiosity, what are the turnaround times and shipping like?


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/16)

Effjh said:


> Aha, that makes sense then. Bulk will also be cheaper. Just out of curiosity, what are the turnaround times and shipping like?



It took 3 days from the day of order to the day it was in my hands. I bought about 3kg's worth and the shipping was about R500 to R600.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (3/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> It took 3 days from the day of order to the day it was in my hands. I bought about 3kg's worth and the shipping was about R500 to R600.



Haha that's a shitload of concentrate, well done! That shipping time is really impressive from overseas I have to say. I use too many different concentrates from various brands for it to be a feasible option for me, but for your purpose that's the way to go. Enjoy your home made juices man, DIY is life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/16)

Effjh said:


> Haha that's a shitload of concentrate, well done! That shipping time is really impressive from overseas I have to say. I use too many different concentrates from various brands for it to be a feasible option for me, but for your purpose that's the way to go. Enjoy your home made juices man, DIY is life!



Ha Ha yeah it is, have a whole vaping family so needed to buy in bulk lol! Cheers man and thanks again for recommending it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (3/11/16)

R100 for 120ml concentrate excl shipping


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/16)

kev mac said:


> Glad you struck gold.You may want to take a look at menthol Crystals,they're cheap and you can make any strength menthol flavoring you like w/pg or vg. Simple,it's all I use for my diy now



Hi @kev mac Where do you buy your menthol crystals ? I've looked all over Cape Town for them.


----------



## Strontium (3/11/16)

Dischem
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/auction-menthol-crystals.t720/


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/16)

Thanks @Strontium I tried them about a year ago without success. I'll try again. Perhaps not all branches stock them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (3/11/16)

Strontium said:


> R100 for 120ml concentrate excl shipping


yup I had a look as well but shipping for me was over R1000.
It works out far cheaper if You buy like 1L.


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @kev mac Where do you buy your menthol crystals ? I've looked all over Cape Town for them.


I get mine on eBay but I don't know if there is eBay in S.A. I am sure a forum member can direct you to some.


----------



## Vura (4/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> Sure no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick question regarding the % of koolada seems a little high, does it not make your throat itchy where you gots to sip on somethingt to calm it down ?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Renaldo (17/11/16)

Vura said:


> Just a quick question regarding the % of koolada seems a little high, does it not make your throat itchy where you gots to sip on somethingt to calm it down ?



I found at 1.5% it was fine, when I went over 2.5% it started making me cough. But remember I have been vaping Menthol Ice for years now so maybe you want to start at 0.5% with the Koolada

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (18/11/16)

Is Extreme ice just menthol, no other background flavour?


----------

